# Wirts Bein



## 1234black (22. Juli 2009)

Hi ich wollte mal fragen ob vll noch jemand weiss woher man Wirts Bein bekommt damit man ins Clow-level kommt? Ich hab LOD und finde im I-net immer andere ausssagen dazu. Der eine meint man bekommt es In Tristram, wider ein anderer schreibt das man es nach dem Sieg von Diablo oder Baal Bekommt und nun kenn ich mich nicht aus.Als ich in Tristram mit Level 14 war hab ich das Bein nicht gefunden also müsste es doch bei Baal vor kommen das er es Droppt


Danke an alle antworten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (23. Juli 2009)

Das Bein dropt in Tristram, du musst oben links die Leiche anklicken (änlich einer toten Jägerin, nur dass es ein alter mann ist).
Darauf hin kommen einige Goldstücke und das Bein zum vorschein!
Danach geht's ab in's Lager der Jägerinen (vorausgesezt Baal ist in dem Schwierigkeitsgrad schon wech) und das Bein wird mit einem Folianten des Statportals in den Horadrimwürfel gesteckt, verwandeln und ein wunderschönes Licht kommt zum vorschein. (Stell dir einfach vor du wärst ein Insekt und das Portal eins von diesen "Briz-z-z-z"'l-Lichtern) Also ab rein und alle Kühe mal abgesehen vom lägenderen Kuh-König beseitigen. Danach kannst du dir das Bein erneut holen und die ganze Prozedur in ner Endlosscheife Kühe farmen (vorrausgesezt der Kuhkönig wird nicht getötet!)


----------



## 1234black (23. Juli 2009)

Komakomi schrieb:


> Das Bein dropt in Tristram, du musst oben links die Leiche anklicken (änlich einer toten Jägerin, nur dass es ein alter mann ist).
> Darauf hin kommen einige Goldstücke und das Bein zum vorschein!
> Danach geht's ab in's Lager der Jägerinen (vorausgesezt Baal ist in dem Schwierigkeitsgrad schon wech) und das Bein wird mit einem Folianten des Statportals in den Horadrimwürfel gesteckt, verwandeln und ein wunderschönes Licht kommt zum vorschein. (Stell dir einfach vor du wärst ein Insekt und das Portal eins von diesen "Briz-z-z-z"'l-Lichtern) Also ab rein und alle Kühe mal abgesehen vom lägenderen Kuh-König beseitigen. Danach kannst du dir das Bein erneut holen und die ganze Prozedur in ner Endlosscheife Kühe farmen (vorrausgesezt der Kuhkönig wird nicht getötet!)




danke dir nur ich hab das bein beim ersten mal nicht geholt nun kann ich nich mehr nach Tristram


Aber danke dann weiss ich ja was ich zu tun hab wenn ich meinen Totenbeschwörer anfange zu spieln


----------



## Bremgor (23. Juli 2009)

Wieso kannst du nicht mehr nach Tristram? Ist das Portal nicht, wenn man es einmal öffnet immer auf?Also zumindest auf ddiesm Schwierigkeitsgrad


----------



## 1234black (23. Juli 2009)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Wieso kannst du nicht mehr nach Tristram? Ist das Portal nicht, wenn man es einmal öffnet immer auf?Also zumindest auf ddiesm Schwierigkeitsgrad




schon hab nur vergessen das es dan für immer offen steht sorry,spiel erst seid 3 Monaten und hab das nicht bedacht


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (24. September 2009)

Komakomi schrieb:


> (änlich einer toten Jägerin, nur dass es *ein alter mann* ist).




*schluchz* Wie kannst du nur? *g* War das nicht ein kleiner Junge, der im ersten Teil gestohlen hat was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist/war?


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2009)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> *schluchz* Wie kannst du nur? *g* War das nicht ein kleiner Junge, der im ersten Teil gestohlen hat was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist/war?


Korrekt. Mit dem Satz "Pssst, over here!" konnte man ihm für gewaltige Unsummen nen Gegenstand abkaufen, von dem man erst wusste, was er macht, nachdem man bezahlt hat. In 1 von 100 Fällen wars ein absolut hammermässiges Top-Item, normalerweise wars aber nur totaler Schrott.


----------

